# Moving to Chiang Mai as a single Mum



## Shivaya

Hi, I am looking for a new place to live for my daughter and myself. We have lived in Australia in the past 10 years, because of my now ex-partner.... Originally from Germany, but that doesn't really work for me anymore. I have worked in tourism most of my life, but am also a qualified massage therapist with a few extra qualifications (not that that would help me in any way in Thailand . I am specifically looking at moving to Chiang Mai, where my friend lives. 

My question is: is a move to Chiang Mai realistic? I love the place, the school I have in mind looks great (the school fees would not be an issue), have a bit of savings, but would still need and want to work pretty much straight away. I realise the job situation is not that great for expats. Will be getting my TEFL certificate shortly and might be able to teach English (I have a degree). 

Can you survive on one salary with a child? I look forward to hearing from anyone who is living there... I fell in love with Chiang Mai, but realise that living there is probably very different to holidaying there. I am a Buddhist at heart and I think that is what draws me most to the place. How would you assess the smoke/smog situation in Chiang Mai? 

PS: the other place I am looking at is El Gouna in Egypt, which probably has better job opps and is closer to Europe plus a bit safer with regards to health issues... (not much safer with regards to politics though  and of course very different mentality.


----------



## cnx_bruce

What exactly do you mean by "survive"? That is very individual and no-one can answer your question without a lot more detail. See other discussions in either this forum or in others ... An amount that one person needs to "survive" can be 10x what another needs to "survive". A major expense is good schooling, and I assume you are aware that the fees for international schools here are on par with those of better Australian private schools.

Pretty much your only hope of employment, unless you were exceptionally lucky, will be English teaching. The variables there are your cultural background, your qualifications, your teaching experience, your salary expectation, the time of year you are seeking work, and the location in which you are seeking work. On the last point, be aware that many people (both expats and Thais) would like to live in Chiang Mai, hence there is much more competition for any available jobs.


----------



## Shivaya

Survive = live comfortably. Most people tell me $1000/month is good plus school fees. The school fees for the private school here are more than what I would pay in Chiang Mai. However, I realize that the expense (around 4000 a year) is there and needs to be considered. I was looking at the Panyaden school. Hoping to get work not too far away from there.

I realize, too, that I would need to teach English, which is why I am currently getting the TEFL certificate. Unfortunately, I have no teaching experience and my degree is in a different field. And I am not a native English speaker (have lived in English speaking countries for over 15 years though... not sure if that makes a difference for them). I would be looking for work in July/August. Is that a good time? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## hatley

Chiang Mai is a nice place to live. Good luck.


----------



## saltish143

CM is a nice place. And you enjoy both the countries Thailand and Laos. This city if full of trade opportunities as well.


----------



## jason.mantle1

Shivaya said:


> Hi, I am looking for a new place to live for my daughter and myself. We have lived in Australia in the past 10 years, because of my now ex-partner.... Originally from Germany, but that doesn't really work for me anymore. I have worked in tourism most of my life, but am also a qualified massage therapist with a few extra qualifications (not that that would help me in any way in Thailand . I am specifically looking at moving to Chiang Mai, where my friend lives.
> 
> My question is: is a move to Chiang Mai realistic? I love the place, the school I have in mind looks great (the school fees would not be an issue), have a bit of savings, but would still need and want to work pretty much straight away. I realise the job situation is not that great for expats. Will be getting my TEFL certificate shortly and might be able to teach English (I have a degree).
> 
> Can you survive on one salary with a child? I look forward to hearing from anyone who is living there... I fell in love with Chiang Mai, but realise that living there is probably very different to holidaying there. I am a Buddhist at heart and I think that is what draws me most to the place. How would you assess the smoke/smog situation in Chiang Mai?
> 
> PS: the other place I am looking at is El Gouna in Egypt, which probably has better job opps and is closer to Europe plus a bit safer with regards to health issues... (not much safer with regards to politics though  and of course very different mentality.


Hi there.
You have to be ready for the change in environment, especially since you have a daughter with you. 

The climate in Chiang Mai (and Thailand in general) can be pretty dry and the urban areas are usually congested and densely populated, especially during the peak hours. 

Regarding your job opportunities in Chiang Mai, it's better do do some research and look online to check if your qualifications are suitable in companies in Thailand. Jobs in Thailand are generally quite readily available, you just have to look for the right one.


----------



## Smalls

Shivaya,

I'm single living in Chiang Mai and started off making about $1000USD/month as a teacher. Here's what that afforded me:

2 bedroom apt: 6000Thb
+ Utils (elect, water, internet): 1-1500Thb
Scooter rent (Honda Wave 110, semi-auto): 2000Thb 
Total: ~ 9000Thb/$300USD

You will also have to consider visa issues and costs involved. 
I would also recommend getting health insurance. Doctors visit can easily run you $100USD including Rx's. You can get pretty comprehensive insurance for around $150-200USD/year. Believe me, with a child this will pay for itself.

Getting a job teaching English as a non-native English speaker might prove to be difficult. In certain cases schools don't even consider S. Africans! Absurd. Nonetheless, don't be deterred. Network, take your TEFL in country and get your foot in at a local school via your practicum. This is really the best idea. My colleague is from S. Africa and this is how she circumvented this potential problem.

The climate in Chiang Mai can be intense during the burning season - smoggy, hot, dry. Not nearly as bad as some people make it out to be, but it can be uncomfortable at times. The cool season is wonderful! Warm days, cool nights. Ahhh, the beauty of the cool season  The wet season is, well, wet. It's not torrential downpours, but it will rain on a daily basis for a bit. Overall, Chiang Mai's weather is a nice compromise - not to mention, there are plenty of swimming hole & waterfalls right at the base of Doi Suthep to take a swim in when it gets a little too warm 

I really wish you the best in your move. I hope this helps!


----------

